# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Lars and the Real Girl", comedy drama romance film, Craig Gillespie, 2007, USA, Canada

## Airicist

"Lars and the Real Girl" on Wikipedia

"Lars and the Real Girl" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Lars and the Real Girl - Exclusive: Ryan Gosling

Uploaded on Sep 18, 2010




> We go one-on-one with actor Ryan Gosling to talk about his role Lars and the Real Girl.

----------


## Airicist

Lars and the Real Girl Official Trailer #1 - Ryan Gosling Movie (2007) HD

Uploaded on Nov 15, 2011




> In this comedy, Lars Lindstrom is an awkwardly shy young man in a small northern town who finally brings home the girl of his dreams to his brother and sister-in-law's home. The only problem is that she's not real - she's a sex doll Lars ordered off the Internet. But sex is not what Lars has in mind, but rather a deep, meaningful relationship. His sister-in-law is worried for him, his brother thinks he's nuts, but eventually the entire town goes along with his delusion in support of this sweet natured boy that they've always loved.

----------

